# Quality shower curtain needed



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I can get good quality shower curtains, preferably made from cotton, in Dubai or Sharjah? I hate PVC and plastic ones.


----------



## sadubai (Sep 21, 2011)

U may get a better response on /snip dubai section.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Home Center in Mirdiff City Center had a good collection but I can't remember if they had cotton ones or not.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Know where you're coming from Stellan - I hate shower curtains of pretty much any kind! If you wanted to get a proper glass shower screen instead, Under One Roof will supply and fit for about AED900. Might seem like a lot to spend when renting but if you're planning on staying in the same apartment/villa for a couple of years, it works out pretty cheap for something you'll use every day!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

Stellen said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can get good quality shower curtains, preferably made from cotton, in Dubai or Sharjah? I hate PVC and plastic ones.


i got a nice egyptian cotton one from the home center in dubai marina mall! a little luxury during ur morning shower goes a loooong way!!!


----------

